# Lazy maltese (or not perhaps) who loves to sleep.. ?



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

My little maltese loves to sleep. Do yours?

When we go for walks she runs faster than any of the family (we are all youngish and fit) so she is not at all lethargic, we go for a walk once a day and I set her free on a field and she goes crazy.

At home she gets her moments and follows us around and plays with her toys and she always joins in when there are comings and goings from the house. 

But at the quiet times mid morning and mid afternoon she is happy to rest and have long naps. She slept for 2 hours yesterday morning and then was up and about for 1.5 hours then went to sleep again for nearly 3 hours in the afternoon. I am home all day at the moment and have been resting myself with a sore back. So I suppose its just as well. 

At the weekends when we are all home she takes herself off onto some stairs in the house that are quiet and has a long nap. Also in the evening around 10 she goes to sleep behind the sofa where it is dark and quiet.. we dont go to bed till midnight. 

Are your maltese similar to this? 


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Maybe if she had another little malt in the family, that would stimulate her to play more. As long as she is alert and active when you go on walks and eats well, she may just need her naps!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds a bit like Spookie. If something is going on, she's there. Potty time, chases bugs. Find a chewie, good for a few minutes. Nap? Move over mom!

But around 5:30, dinner time, watch out! This girl comes alive you can't ignore her! Then about 9:30 it's like you flipped the switch, she crashes where she is. Silly girl! Fun to watch tho.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am home during the day and my 1.5 year old malt NEVER sleeps. She takes rest breaks but has never slept during the day just follows me everywhere....even to the bathroom


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola does what I do. If I am going around cleaning and busy, she follows me. If I am on SM like right now, or watching TV. she is snuggled up asleep with me. She needs her walk or she gets grumpy as she doesn't have enough stimulation I find. I really think she would do better with another little one to play with as my husband and myself are the only ones here and we are on the computer quite a lot. She is just 14 months now.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stan tells me my malts sleep most of the day waiting for me to come home from work. Tink never sleeps, he's always on guard duty! :blink:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've never had a dog that didn't sleep some during the day. Cosy is more of a nightowl and likes to eat late too. She's up following me around or sleeping at my feet or in her bed when she realizes I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Tyson loves his naps! At times he sleeps a lot of the day. Linda


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter works hard but when he doesn't have to be active or alert he is snoozing in my husband's lap or feet. I think he just likes sleep.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce sleeps while we sleep at night and during the day if we are not home he sleeps , if im sitting on couch **** snooze but if i get up he is up as well , he never stays anywhere by himself unless he is alone , if not he is following me around , he loves me , he plays w the kids but im his fav person its the cutest thing.


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks I feel better now, she acts just like some of your malts. We are looking at getting another dog towards the end of the year so hopefully that introduction will add more stimulation, lets hope she can drag herself out of bed to keep the other dog company haha 

She loves her walks and follows me and the family around so I think it is that she just loves her sleep and is happy to relax when things are quiet in the house. 

I have also started to fill a treat ball for her to stimulate her, she loves that so I think she is fine.

Thanks :O)


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

Brooklyn likes to sleep too, cat naps i call them, during the day. However, if I am doing things and moving around, he is right at my feet. He gets his good sleep at night in bed with me.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

My babies sleep a lot . .I guess when they are bored LOL . .but if you play with them they will be ready and all energized . . .


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She sounds like my Rose only Daisy is MORE active then she is. My Rose is a real couch potato. She loves to sleep all day on her pillows. I have to make her walk and she wouldn't care whether she goes or not. My Lily is the more active of the two. She loves to go outside. :blush:


----------



## TraceyTracey (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh thanks for your comments, I do feel better now that she is not abnormal or there is something wrong.


Thanks again :O)


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Zippy will sleep in early in the mornings while I check email and have coffee. After that she is on the go until about 12:30 pm. I put her on the bed with me then, and take the pet steps away, so I can take a break. Also, I find it makes it easier to manage Zippy's behavior if she does have that little nap at lunch. She is still busy, but listens s much better.

After the lunch time break, she is on guard duty the rest of the day. Apparently, the neighborhood kids can't make it to their houses wihout her direction, nor can the neighbors coming in from work. If they fail to entertain her, she follows me around with toys...one after another until I get the hint.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany is a bum. She loves sleeping. She has to sleep in the comfiest places possible too. Not only does she want to sleep on the bed, she wants to sleep on a pillow on top of the bed. Or, she likes to sleep in the spot between our recliner and couch. We call it the hidey hole.


----------



## Jory K (Sep 13, 2010)

TraceyTracey said:


> My little maltese loves to sleep. Do yours?
> 
> When we go for walks she runs faster than any of the family (we are all youngish and fit) so she is not at all lethargic, we go for a walk once a day and I set her free on a field and she goes crazy.
> 
> ...


Yes, my Maltese, Bones, is almost two years old and sleeps A LOT also. I have been wondering if this is normal behavior also


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Stan tells me my malts sleep most of the day waiting for me to come home from work. Tink never sleeps, he's always on guard duty! :blink:


 Pat I got to giggle :HistericalSmiley: again by coming on SM... My mind could just imagine your clan "resting up" all day to be ready for MOM to come home and give them attention... I am home all the time and my clan take naps morning, noon and afternoon. It is amazing even the Paula in Pink ( 7 months old) is a big napper.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

YES YES YES. Miley is 1 year 3 months old and we are home with her all day. We have a very "lazy" life style and she fits in perfect. She sleeps a lot and if I walk by her when she is snuggled in between the coach pillows she will half way roll over to expose her tummy so I can rub it if I want to.
If I want her to play she'll play and a lot of times she'll bring me her toys letting me know that she wants to play. She runs like crazy and retrives her ball when I throw it. But I have to say she is one mellow dog that fits perfect into our lazy life style .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Silkmalteselover said:


> Pat I got to giggle :HistericalSmiley: again by coming on SM... My mind could just imagine your clan "resting up" all day to be ready for MOM to come home and give them attention... I am home all the time and my clan take naps morning, noon and afternoon. It is amazing even the Paula in Pink ( 7 months old) is a big napper.


They all want to "be with me" :w00t: I can't even sit at the picnic table out back without having all three in the chair with me. And they live for their walks (I was almost afraid to type the word...but that's right...they can't spell!!!) :aktion033: After a while, they calm down and leave me alone :thumbsup:


----------

